# Hello from space!!!



## llilill (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi most call me Ron. I currently reside in Long Beach, CA.

Just thinking about occupying some of my free time with something,

most women find absolutely horrid and discusting! Way to go Ron! I

think I am on to something?

I need to find it, but can we post small video clips on this forum? I have

a sweet short of a mantid coiling up the abdomen, aiming and firing a shot

of urine on to my frig door almost 2' behind her, all while munching a cricket's

head off! It's classic lawsuit material, cause there is no way she will be able to

plead not guilty to vandalizing my ice box!

Have a good one!! Tomorrow is my favorite day!! 11-11

ronPp


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome! Sparky lives in Long Beach as well.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome form OHIO!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2007)

HEY!!! OMG I LIVE IN LONG BEACH, CALI TOO!

WOOOOOTTT!!! how old are you?


----------



## llilill (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm 31 if I remember correctly!

Honestly I stopped keeping track at about

the age 15. When I was still young and

innocent.

Where abouts do you live in L.B.? I am

right around the Redondo and Broadway

area. We should hook up. Maybe you

can help jump start my insect rearing.

Holla

Send me a pm if possible and I'll give

you my digits.

peace outside

ronPp


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2007)

llilill said:


> I'm 31 if I remember correctly!Honestly I stopped keeping track at about
> 
> the age 15. When I was still young and
> 
> ...


LOL, I don't know you that well. You're 31 and I'm 15, I don't feel safe meeting a stranger just yet..


----------



## llilill (Nov 11, 2007)

Duh! My bad I had no idea you were

so young. Don't worry I have no intention

of meeting you. You stay with the little

people and I will stay with the big people.

Have a nice day.

ronPp

There i was assuming he was an adult.

Yikes!!

Oh well live and learn.

Be more careful next time.


----------



## llilill (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay now this is just straight creepy.

I made a comment about when I was 15

and the guy is 15. NM this has just

weirded me out completely.

good night

ronPp

PS Circle Pets is hardly a place to purchase

reptiles or anything other than tropical fish.

Check out Prehistoric Pets in Fountain Valley

off Brookhurst just south of the 405. That

place is amazing.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 11, 2007)

Watch out Sparky!!! :blink:


----------



## llilill (Nov 11, 2007)

hahaha real funny


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2007)

Circle Pet was pretty good back then. I don't know what happened to them now.

It's still pretty handy though, the usually have all the things I need when I get there.

Do you have the addresses of that other place?


----------



## llilill (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.prehistoricpets.com/aboutus/


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2007)

damn thats too far


----------

